# Chaos Havocs



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all,

Looking at incorporating some Havocs into my 1500 point list.
Now, I know they aren't the most powerful of choices - but I want to have some, so.... 

There's 2 weapons that stand out to me - Missile Launchers & Autocannons.

I'm looking at a unit of 10 with 4 of either.

My main opponents are Tau, Necrons, and Space Wolves.

Any thoughts?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

better loadoput, imo, is the autocannon galore. to crak vehicles and MCs you nedd other stuff, while to clear ut infantry and light vehicles autocannons are better.
Also, never underestimate the power of a 5 havoc unit with 4 meltaguns + combimelta in a rhino. cheap and extra useful to support your melee specialists. if you use huron or other infiltration shenanigans, a duo of such units is quite dangerous


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are the two heavy weapons that I use for my own.

On occasion I find myself utilizing a squad of 10 with 4 plasma guns (or whatever special weapons I may find useful against a particular enemy) and go control a portion of the mid-field.

Edit: Can't Rep neferhet for mentioning everything + Huron's trick.

...

And also being a Ninja.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

in my nurge list i run 3 units of havocs 2x 4 auto cannons and 1 4 lascannons with mon behind a def line and they just destroy everthin


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

loki619 said:


> in my nurge list i run 3 units of havocs 2x 4 auto cannons and 1 4 lascannons with mon behind a def line and they just destroy everthin


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

loki619 said:


> in my nurge list i run 3 units of havocs 2x 4 auto cannons and 1 4 lascannons with mon behind a def line and they just destroy everthin


That's what I did for a while, and found that folks were target prioritizing the lascannons to remove them T1, so I split it up: 2 squads of 2AC & 2LC, and a squad of 4AC. All pretty cheap units, and if the lascannons are sliiightly behind the autocannons and squad leader...

I would definitely advise 2 squads of 5 with 4ACs each, for about the same number of points as 10 havocs with 4 missile launchers.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

i do that coz there backed with 3x 7 man plague units with dual plasma, combie plasma , and lord of bike with bike unit charging at them shoot the havocs and waste those anti plague units + with the t5 havoc
there harder to shift


----------

